# Former Street star a Tory hopeful



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 18, 2005)

ffs


http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/4352228.stm


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 18, 2005)

bollocks

go here instead  http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=135837


----------



## rosa (Oct 19, 2005)

Thought this had to be a pisstake when i saw it on the news yesterday. Remember the video for that shit single he did? Wonder if he'll use that as election publicity?


----------

